# Carba-Tec 4SE



## ToddMR (May 13, 2010)

So I got this new lathe yesterday.  I got home and was anxious to turn on it.  The book that comes with it is very lacking in any real directions.  Mounting the variable speed control was cake.  The sticking point was the tail stock and trying to figure out how to get it to move.  I kept moving the handle and the thing would not budge.  The book doesn't tell you anything other than to move it and lock it down.  My old lathe you have to loosen and tighten a nut to get it moved so this was different using a lever.  At one point messing with it the thing suddenly slid fast down the bed and hit the tool rest mount.  This in turn broke off the lever/bar for raising/lowering the rest which was just over top of a bolt.  Then I realized I just hold the handle on the tail stock in the up position and slide it that way.  If I let it drop it has too much tension and will not slide.  I was upset when I tried to call PSI and it was after 8:30 so no one there to answer.  I called this morning and they are sending me a new lever which wasn't a big deal to begin with.  I am VERY happy with the lathe other than the lacking manual.  I turned an ebony cigar pen this morning and WOW it looks nice!  I am sure some of you might get a laugh out of this.  At first I was wondering had I purchased the right lathe, but after using this morning I knew I had.  The only other issue I had last night, which I believe I corrected was when trying to turn it sounded like the motor at times would slow if I put too much pressure when turning etc, but I think what I was actually hearing was the mandrel slowing because this morning a couple times I really put pressure like I have done on my big lathe and I had zero issues.  The 3" tool rest that comes with it isn't bad, but I need to order the 6" today.  I wish I could find a place that sold an adapter since the bar is only 1/2".  So far only PSI sells and you have to get both the 6" & 9" but for $20 I am not complaining lol.  I will probably give this lathe 4 stars only because the book other than mounting the control and part #'s is pretty lame.


----------



## OldGrumpy (May 13, 2010)

*Carba Tec*

You are right about the weaknes of documentation.  However, I have enjoyed the lathe and find it is great for pen making.


----------



## ToddMR (May 14, 2010)

Well I spoke too soon.  I think I am going to send this thing back.  A couple things I can't get past personally.

1)  The 1/4 HP DC motor just doesn't seem like it has enough behind it
2)  Even with the tool rest lowered all the way it feels like to me that the height between toolrest and mandrel is too close imo.
3)  Not real big on the plastic handles
4)  MT #1 is going to limit me somewhat & the 1/2" tool rest bar will for sure

So my plan is to call PSI and confirm I can send it back.  I am thinking about heading to Woodcraft today and picking up the Jet Mini Lathe.  Yes it won't be VS, but I think at this point I would be happier.  Just me personally.  I have been trying to tell myself I am happy, when in fact I am not.  I will let you all know what happens.


----------



## 2cor520 (May 14, 2010)

Todd, I have been using the Jet mini for years and love it.  Changing the belt isn't a problem at all.


----------



## ToddMR (May 14, 2010)

2cor520 said:


> Todd, I have been using the Jet mini for years and love it.  Changing the belt isn't a problem at all.



Yeah I know it won't be an issue.  My big lathe is controlled like that.  I am picking up the Jet lathe here in a couple hours.  If anything else I can always get the VS controller for it later.


----------



## DurocShark (May 22, 2010)

You might get a better response from PSI if you upgrade to a TCPro or Commander. I don't know of anybody who has a Commander yet, but I have a Turncrafter Pro and am really happy.


----------

